# Boyne Mountain MI Info



## Midwest (Jun 1, 2006)

We are going to Mountain Run at Boyne in mid July.  We would appreciate any suggestions for good places to eat, some places to visit when we get tired of the sun or if it should rain, and is there a good beach nearby?  There will be two adults, no children. And we are not really golfers.  

Thanks to all who answer.  You are a very valued resource.


----------



## iceeu2 (Jun 1, 2006)

We went to Mountain Run at Boyne in 2004 so some of my restaurant info may be dated....

In Boyne City:

BRI (Boyne River Inn)...only go on Friday nights for their fish fry.  All you can eat fish, fries and slaw for $6.75........So great, we went both Friday's that we were there.

Red Mesa Grill..we didn't go there, but everyone brags about it.

Lester's-not our favorite, but good food and lots of variety.

In Elmira there was a great little home cooking restaurant that we went to for breakfast a couple of times.  They were making fresh pies .....so I indulged in their rubarb custard and it was great!  OH, the name of the restaurant is B's.

Tapiwingo is supposed to be fine dining.  Didn't get to check it out.

Teddy Griffin's Roadhouse was great...forgot where it was.

and, at the resort over by the clock tower was a restaurant called Pierson's.  We had lunch there and enjoyed it very much.

If you get a chance...go to fodors.com and in the search box type iceeu2 and then click on Michigan.........you will find my trip report and others.

Have you been to northern Michigan before?  You are in for a real treat. Beautiful part of the county and some of the nicest people I have ever met.  They must think they are from that state of Hawaii because everyone certainly had the aloha spirit.


We are going back in October, so let me know if you find some great places to explore and to dine.:whoopie:


----------



## iceeu2 (Jun 1, 2006)

And, there is a beach you can use right on the property!


----------



## Loggie (Jun 1, 2006)

We are leaving this Saturday for Mountain Run at Boyne.  I know check is on Friday, but have too much to do tomorrow.  I will post what I know when we get back.  We usually do alot of our own cooking, but will check out other things for you.  One thing about restaurants it maybe good for one person and horrible to another.  I know of one restaurant that we use to frequent and their food was great and now it is horrible.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you exchange into Boyne?


I live in Michigan.....    



Amy


----------



## Midwest (Jun 2, 2006)

Amy, Mountain Run is a Bluegreen resort and we are Bluegreen owner.  So we did not use an exchange company.  This will be our first visit to this resort and to the area for that matter.

Is a day trip to Mackinaw Island doable?


----------



## iceeu2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, definitely do a trip to Mackinaw Island.  

You might also want to drive across the bridge and go up to the Soo Locks.

Again, I say if this is your first trip to Northern Michigan, you are in for such a treat!   We can't wait to go back in October.

Midwest, are you a member of the Bluegreen Yahoo Group?  If not, go to Yahoo groups and join this one.  Lots of great Bluegreen information and many helpful people.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 2, 2006)

iceeu2 said:
			
		

> If you get a chance...go to fodors.com and in the search box type iceeu2 and then click on Michigan.........you will find my trip report and others....



iceeu2, I was hoping to read your trip report, but I couldn't find Michigan as an option (just "US.")  And, yuou had a lot of posts; I scrolled through some but didn't find this report on Boyne! Can you put in a link to your trip report?


----------



## got4boys (Jul 2, 2006)

There is a casino 20 minutes up the road in Petoskey Victories - and that is across the street from the Walmart - a good place to stock up on groceries. There is a grocery store in the town of Boyne, but rather expensive.

Petoskey is also on the lake an has a small downtown.

Of course, there is the pool at Mountain Grand Lodge and the spa and the indoor waterpark. 

We are heading up there in September and will be taking a day trip to Mackinaw Island. That is only about an hour up the way.


----------

